# SHIJINGU Anabolic Steroid Powder - Source Check



## dgs70425 (Aug 1, 2018)

Has anyone ever heard of this source for raw test c powder? I'm just playing around and doing some research, not in any way considering (or even ready to) purchase this stuff somewhere. The synthesis of test c solution from raw powder looks really easy. I'm actually a lab technician for an environmental lab, with my bachelors degree in chemistry, so these procedures are a bit secondhand to me. I'm just wondering if it's actually this easy to obtain raw materials. The website looks pretty professional and the payment methods are kind of aligned with what I've gathered most sources that are G2G aim for. What do you guys think?

Here's the link to their site. Again, this is all just out of curiosity for now, and a desire to learn from you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2018)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9113-Steroid-Underground-Forum-Rules

Rule 1 no links.


----------



## dgs70425 (Aug 1, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9113-Steroid-Underground-Forum-Rules
> 
> Rule 1 no links.



Sorry about that. Thanks for removing it. What exactly is a "coded link" and how would I use that instead?


----------



## dgs70425 (Aug 1, 2018)

It was just one of the first sites that popped up from a quick google search so I didn't think anything of it. Just trying to find out if getting raw materials online is actually legitimate or not. Didn't mean to break any rules. Thanks again PoB.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Well, if you googled "buy cocaine online" would you think it's legit?

This shit is illegal, anyone selling the real deal as a .com gets shut down ASAP. Anyone else is a scammer or a cop.


----------



## dgs70425 (Aug 1, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Well, if you googled "buy cocaine online" would you think it's legit?
> 
> This shit is illegal, anyone selling the real deal as a .com gets shut down ASAP. Anyone else is a scammer or a cop.



Well here's the thing, they're based out of China. And like I said, the payment methods seem to align with what most people say about sources that are G2G.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 1, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> Well here's the thing, they're based out of China. And like I said, the payment methods seem to align with what most people say about sources that are G2G.



I'm only offering you my knowledge, what you choose to do with it is up to you. 
It's your money and your future you're gambling with.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 1, 2018)

Just being based out of china doesn't make it safe or free from you getting in trouble, esp when its a website that can be monitored by law enforcement. 
Do some looking around, check reviews, its a process and not a short one by any means.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> Well here's the thing, they're based out of China. And like I said, the payment methods seem to align with what most people say about sources that are G2G.



We know. They are all based out of China. He is telling you in the UG way to stay off websites for purchasing.


----------



## dgs70425 (Aug 1, 2018)

Good to know and glad I asked. Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 1, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> Good to know and glad I asked. Thanks for the info, guys.



More importantly, directly linking to a site selling something illegal puts UG in a bad spot. Again, this isn’t a source site. 

Asking is one thing, linking is another.

Iron’s answer has a lot of wisdom to it. I wouldn’t dismiss it to quickly.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> Good to know and glad I asked. Thanks for the info, guys.



No problem 

Brewing is as simple as it seems btw. The challenging piece is maintaining sterility and proper hygeine. You probably have a leg up over your average jewcehead. 

Test powder ba bb oil. Mix heat filter done


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 1, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> Well here's the thing, they're based out of China. And like I said, the payment methods seem to align with what most people say about sources that are G2G.



Anything that comes up in a quick Google search should be a red flag and give you chills.
Also the Chinese are some of the biggest scammers on earth, they are however one of the biggest games in town for illegal substances and the DEA knows it. I would personally have more trust in Mexican cartels than I would China, at least they have a keep your mouth shut or die contract with the people involved.

All I can say is if you were to order anything from China, I would make sure you had to dig real deep to find it. 
If it was that easy for you? Imagine if your job was just sit around for 8 hours to find these illegal websites and be paid to do so.  Think like a cop and how you would catch someone like yourself, then do the opposite or find another way.

My father was a K-9 Officer and I can tell you that cops tend to be lazy but they're not stupid and mostly get energized over large quantities. A quick google search selling bulk powders will get you scammed, in handcuffs or both. If I'm going to jail, there bust is going to be small and I'm going to make the lazy fuuks work for it!


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 1, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> No problem
> 
> Brewing is as simple as it seems btw. The challenging piece is maintaining sterility and proper hygeine. You probably have a leg up over your average jewcehead.
> 
> Test powder ba bb oil. Mix heat filter done



 I think we found our Walter White, I say he cooks and we handle the business LOL


----------



## dgs70425 (Aug 2, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Anything that comes up in a quick Google search should be a red flag and give you chills.
> Also the Chinese are some of the biggest scammers on earth, they are however one of the biggest games in town for illegal substances and the DEA knows it. I would personally have more trust in Mexican cartels than I would China, at least they have a keep your mouth shut or die contract with the people involved.
> 
> All I can say is if you were to order anything from China, I would make sure you had to dig real deep to find it.
> ...



Those are all pretty good points. I honestly didn't know if it was that illegal on their end or if they cared. I don't know anyone who would know if it's possible to actually get good stuff from a source like that, hence here I am lol. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## dgs70425 (Aug 2, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I think we found our Walter White, I say he cooks and we handle the business LOL



Ha! Too bad things did not end very well for Mr. Heisenberg.. lol


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 2, 2018)

Honestly there are so many places most people cant give you honest feedback on. With your back ground Id def homebrew if you can get a hand on some solid raws.


----------



## dgs70425 (Aug 2, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Honestly there are so many places most people canÂ’t give you honest feedback on. With your back ground IÂ’d def homebrew if you can get a hand on some solid raws.



I would definitely prefer to do that over anything else if the opportunity ever presents itself. It'll be a little bit more difficult for me to obtain than for most, unfortunately. I don't exactly live in an area where it's an abundant thing, like NJ or FL. I'm in Northeast PA, in a particularly Latino densely populated area. Not many guys at my gym speak English, and the ones do, don't look like they've ever ****ed around with AAS. I'm glad you guys set me straight on the ordering online thing though.


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

Scranton.....


----------



## dgs70425 (Aug 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> Scranton.....



Hahaha that's very close. That's only about an hour away from me. That's funny that you know the area. Scranton is a lot bigger than where I'm at though.


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

dgs70425 said:


> Hahaha that's very close. That's only about an hour away from me. That's funny that you know the area. Scranton is a lot bigger than where I'm at though.



Got a bunch of deadbeat cousins from there. Where you are is probably better.....


----------

